# Certainty of the world of spirits (Richard Baxter)



## Arturs_Gills (Aug 20, 2011)

Baxter - Certainty of the World of Spirits 1691 Complete
Book "Certainty of the world of spirits" by Richard Baxter
this is a book about witches, ghosts and other demonic activities. Some of these stories seems to me almost as a fairy tales..nothing like this I haven't heard in Reformed circles, literature ect ..today it counts as a old-fashioned? ,,untrue?


----------

